# Mt. Diablo



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Anybody have a turn-by-turn or ride description for a good ride that includes climbing Mt. Diablo?
thx,
Peter


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Here's a good report: http://www.chainreaction.com/diablo.htm


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Here's a good ride that includes Mt. Diablo...*

http://www.bbcnet.com/DevilMountain/devilmountain.asp

heh heh



peterpen said:


> Anybody have a turn-by-turn or ride description for a good ride that includes climbing Mt. Diablo?
> thx,
> Peter


----------

